# Selling a moped?



## SallyShh (Aug 3, 2010)

Anyone with any experience of selling a moped privately, paperwork needed etc so i don'0t end up with a load of fines 6 months down the road (no pun intended)


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

SallyShh said:


> Anyone with any experience of selling a moped privately, paperwork needed etc so i don'0t end up with a load of fines 6 months down the road (no pun intended)


Visit your local Gestor with the buyer !
The Gestor (who you pay) will draw up a simple contract that will cover you & will fill out the forms that let traffico know who the new owner is.
Remember that there will be a transfer tax to be paid to traffico, so either add this to the price, or the buyer pays it.


----------

